# NO SPONTANEOUS TSE IN GERMAN DEER, only USA cattle ;-)



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

##################### Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy #####################

Subject: TSE-Studie an Cerviden abgeschlossen  IZW-Wissenschaftler untersuchen als nächstes Mufflons auf Scrapie
Date: June 19, 2006 at 6:28 pm PST 
Keine Prionenerkrankungen bei Rehen und Hirschen
Datum der Mitteilung: 16. Juni 2006 
TSE-Studie an Cerviden abgeschlossen  IZW-Wissenschaftler untersuchen als nächstes Mufflons auf Scrapie 

Deutschlands Reh- und Hirschbestände sind frei von TSE. Dieses Kürzel steht für Transmissible Spongiforme Enzephalopathien und fasst eine Reihe von Krankheiten zusammen, die von Prionen verursacht werden. Nach mehr als 7.300 negativen Tests an Reh-, Rot- und Damwild ist es nahezu sicher, dass die Bestände TSE-frei sind. Wissenschaftler des Berliner Leibniz-Instituts für Zoo- und Wildtierforschung (IZW) hatten im europaweit größten Wildtier-Screening Proben von Tieren aus fast allen Landkreisen Deutschlands auf TSE hin untersucht. 

Zu den transmissiblen spongiformen Enzephalopathien zählen, als bekannteste, die Rinderseuche BSE sowie Scrapie, die Schafe befällt, und die Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD), die bei Hirschen aus Nordamerika festgestellt wurde. Im Gefolge der BSE-Krise waren vor allem in Großbritannien zahlreiche Fälle der Creutzfeld-Jacob-Erkrankung bei Menschen aufgetreten. 

Nach dem Abschluss der TSE-Studie an Rehen und Hirschen (Cerviden) beginnt nun ein neues Projekt, bei dem deutsche Mufflons auf den Scrapie-Erreger hin getestet werden sollen. Anders als bei CWD, das bislang nirgends in Europa nachgewiesen wurde, gibt es bereits Scrapie-Fälle bei Mufflons. In Großbritannien wurden sechs Fälle in zwei getrennten Herden dokumentiert, berichtet Dr. Kai Frölich vom IZW, der die TSE-Studien leitet. Dies ist ein Grund für die Testreihe, die im September in Deutschland starten wird. Ein weiterer Grund: Die Bundesrepublik ist das Land mit der zweitgrößten Mufflon-Population weltweit. Rund 18.000 Tiere leben hier in freier Wildbahn. 6.000 der Wildschafe werden jährlich geschossen und liefern so rund 125.000 Kilogramm Fleisch zum Verzehr. Ein dritter Grund ist die Tatsache, dass Mufflons zu den Wildschafen zählen und dass somit der Scrapie-Erreger keine Artgrenze zu überwinden hat. 

Wie schon bei den Untersuchungen an den Cerviden steht bei der Mufflon-Studie der Vorsorgegedanke im Vordergrund, erläutert Frölich. Das Bundesministerium für Bildung und Forschung hatte die Cerviden-Studie gefördert, jetzt hat das Bundesminsterium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz mehr als 300.000 Euro für die Testreihe an den Wildschafen zugesagt. 

Das IZW wird mit Jägern und Forstämtern zusammenarbeiten, um an das Probenmaterial zu kommen. Die Überzeugungsarbeit bei den Kooperationspartnern war sehr wichtig für die abgeschlossene Studie, sagt Frölich. Jetzt können wir auf einer bestehenden Vertrauensbasis und auf einem Netzwerk von Kontakten weiterarbeiten. Die Forscher sind vor allem an Schädeln interessiert, um das Gehirn auf Scrapie-Erreger hin untersuchen zu können. Sie wollen Tiere aus ganz Deutschland untersuchen, haben aber auch rund 20 Risikogebiete in zehn Bundesländern identifiziert. Dort wollen sie die Bestände besonders intensiv prüfen. 

Nach welchen Kriterien legten die IZW-Wissenschaftler Risikogebiete fest? Zum einen schauen wir dort, wo besonders viele Mufflons leben, erläutert Frölich, zum anderen haben wir Regionen im Visier, wo Scrapie bei Schafen vorgekommen ist. Frölich weiß von immerhin rund 140 Scrapie-Fällen in Deutschland zu berichten, die seit 1985 gemeldet wurden. 

Quellenhinweis: Elvira Schettler et al.: Surveillance for Prion Disease in Cervids, Germany. In: Emerging Infectious Diseases, Vol. 12, No. 2, S. 319  322 (Februar 2006). 

Weitere Informationen:
PD Dr. Dr. Kai Frölich
Tel.: 030-5168 225, Email



http://www.fv-berlin.de/pm_archiv/2006/24-mufflons.html 



No prion diseases found in German deer 
Disease/Infection News 
Published: Monday, 19-Jun-2006 





Presently, there is no evidence of prion diseases in free-living German cervids. 
This is the result of a study conducted by scientists of the Leibniz Institute for Zoo and Wildlife Research in Berlin, Germany. After six cases of scrapie in British moufflons, scientists will start a new study to test German moufflons for prion diseases. 

The scientists examined more than 7,300 brain samples taken from cervids (roe deer, red deer and fallow deer) in nearly all districts of Germany. All of them tested negative for TSE. The abbreviation "TSE" stands for Transmissible Spongiform Enzephalopathies and summarizes a number of diseases which are caused by prions. The most well-known are the "mad-cow disease" BSE and scrapie, the latter afflicting sheep. 

In the course of the BSE crisis in Great Britain, numerous cases of the human Creutzfeld Jacob Disease occurred. Thus, governments all over Europe are still concerned about food safety in connection with prion diseases. The German Ministry of Research and Education had funded the study on cervids, and now the Ministry for Agriculture is funding the new study on moufflons. Moufflons are wild sheep and thus susceptible to scrapie."In Great Britain, six cases in two separate flocks were documented ", says Kai Frolich of the IZW, who leads the TSE studies. This is one of the reasons for the moufflon study that will start in September. A further reason: Germany is the country with the second-largest moufflon population world-wide with approximately 18,000 fre-living individuals. 6,000 of the wild sheep are shot annually, yielding approximately 125,000 kilograms meat. 

"As it was the case with cervids, our main concern is precaution", says Frolich. The IZW will co-operate with hunters and foresters to obtain tissue samples. "We can build on our successful co-operation in the cervid study", says Frolich. "Now we can continue working with a network of contacts." The researchers are particularly interested in heads of moufflons in order to examine brain tissue. 

The aim of the study is to test moufflons all over Germany, special attention will be paid to 20 high-risk areas. Such an area is defined by a large number of free-living moufflons or by the occurrence of scrapie in local sheep. Roughly 140 cases of scrapie were reported in Germany since 1985. 

http://www.fv-berlin.de/




http://www.news-medical.net/?id=18509



TSS

#################### https://lists.aegee.org/bse-l.html ####################


no spontaneous TSE in German deer. SEEMS only USA has spontaneous TSE:lol:  :help:


----------

